# 21 years of dp is it ever going to end??



## Faith1989 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey my name is Rina I’m 30 years old and I’ve had dp since I was 9 years old.. I’ve gone through a lot of trauma and mental and sexual abuse prior to my first time and I remember describing it to my mom when I told her “ I feel like I’m dreaming” at the beginning honestly I though it was all in my head... but when I found other people describing the exact thing that I was feeling I went like “hey I guess I wasn’t going crazy after all” but here’s the catch.... IT NEVER ENDS! I get clear for a day or two or even half a day every 5 years... I don’t know how to get out of it I’m a wreck... please PLEASE! if you figured something out on how to deal with it (no meds) tell me because I can’t live my life like this any more.. I can’t feel the happy times or the sad and most of the time because I don’t feel anything I end up going out of character... please anyone .. help?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Faith1989 said:


> Hey my name is Rina I'm 30 years old and I've had dp since I was 9 years old.. I've gone through a lot of trauma and mental and sexual abuse prior to my first time and I remember describing it to my mom when I told her " I feel like I'm dreaming" at the beginning honestly I though it was all in my head... but when I found other people describing the exact thing that I was feeling I went like "hey I guess I wasn't going crazy after all" but here's the catch.... IT NEVER ENDS! I get clear for a day or two or even half a day every 5 years... I don't know how to get out of it I'm a wreck... please PLEASE! if you figured something out on how to deal with it (no meds) tell me because I can't live my life like this any more.. I can't feel the happy times or the sad and most of the time because I don't feel anything I end up going out of character... please anyone .. help?


Its the million dollar question....You said (without meds) but for some of us (me included) meds became the only answer....Ive had DP for nearly 30 years but luckily its generally under control due to the combination of low dose Atypical Antipsychotic and Anti Depressant meds...

Because of these meds ive been able to live a reasonable quality of life...My DP is always there in the background but its at a manageable level...

I also have to watch ALL levels of stress in my life...No matter how trivial it seems...Stress is DPs best friend....


----------

